# The CF Principles of Leadership and the Principles of War



## hockeysgal

I was wondering if anyone knows the 10 principles of leadership and the 10 principles of war (in military context) of course.


----------



## Armymedic

As there are so many versions of leadership principles, I assume you mean the one that are taught and followed in the CF?


----------



## Glorified Ape

hockeysgal said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone knows the 10 principles of leadership and the 10 principles of war (in military context) of course.



I can't recall the 10 leadership principles (bits and pieces but nothing precise) but we've covered 7 of the principles of war so far in a strategic studies course I'm taking:


1. Selection and Maintenance of the Aim: Choose a single constant aim.

                  Unity of Command: Ensure all forces are operating under a single commander.

                  Simplicity: Ensure the plan is simple and compensates for friction.

2. Concentration of Force: Ensure matching of friendly strength with enemy weakness.

                    Mass: Do not subdivide forces without reason.

                    Mutual Support: Ensure forces are mutually synchronized and strengthening.

3. Initiative: Ensure forces are able to obtain a concentration of force before the enemy.

                  Offense: Attack to obtain the initiative: necessary for victory. 

                 Maneuver: Seek geographic advantage over the opponent.

                 Mobility: Geographic flexibility.

                 Flexibility: Be ready to adjust to the enemy.

                  Readiness: Safeguard against surprise.

                 Exploitation: Exploit enemy weakness.

                 Reserves: Ensure reserve forces are always available.

                    Surprise: Deploy more rapidly than the opponent's ability to adjust.

4. Economy of Force: Balance in the deployment of forces.

               Security: Ensure friendly forces and planning are protected. 

               Deception: Deceive the enemy by means of a stratagem.

               Diversion: Distract the enemy's effort.

5. Reconnaissance: Ensure full information.

                  Maintenance of Contact: Do not lose track of the enemy ¡ ¯s location.

6. Leadership: Ensure soldiers are aware of goals of the war.

                 Morale: Ensure soldiers psychological needs are being addressed.

                 Training: Ensure soldiers are trained appropriately for their tasks.

7. Logistics: Ensure physical well-being of soldiers, weapons, transport.

There's some other interesting stuff at the course site: http://artsandscience.concordia.ca/poli398a/index.html
Lectures 1-3 deal most directly with the principles of war - the seven listed are summarized and explained a bit more in lecture 3 than anywhere else. 

Apostrophes don't seem to translate well with the cutting and pasting.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Off the top of my head (and I may have screwed it up - it was 1981 when I learned them)

Selection and maintenance of the aim
Maintenance of morale
Offensive action
Security
Suprise
Concentratin of force
Economy of eefort
Flexibility
Cooperation
Administration


----------



## pbi

Well, I don't know anything about leadership, but how about this: "The Five Stages of Any Military Endeavour"

1) Great Expectations.

2) Failure

3) Panic

4) Search for a Scapegoat

5) Punishment of the Innocent

6) Reward of  the Unworthy.


----------



## Michael OLeary

The Principles of Leadership

Achieve professional competence.

Appreciate your own strengths and limitations and pursue self-improvement. 

Seek and accept responsibility Lead by example. 

Make sure that your followers know your meaning and intent, then lead them to the accomplishment of the mission. 

Know your soldiers and promote their welfare. 

Develop the leadership potential of your followers. 

Make sound and timely decisions. 

Train your soldiers as a team and employ them up to their capabilities. 

Keep your followers informed of the mission, the changing situation and the overall picture. 

(CFP 131(1), para 405)


----------



## Michael OLeary

CANADIAN ARMY JOURNAL, VOL 1, NO 6, 1947/48

THE PRINCIPLES OF WAR

The ten Principles of War listed below have been adopted by the Canadian Chiefs of Staff Committee for the use and guidance of the Canadian Armed Services. Defining a principle as a guide to conduct, the following are the principles which must always influence a Commander in war:

 1. Selection and Maintenance of the Aim

In the conduct of war as a whole and in every operation of war it is essential to select and clearly define the aim. The ultimate aim is to break the enemy's will to fight. Each phase of the war and each separate operation must be directed towards this supreme aim, but will have a more limited aim, which must be clearly defined, simple and direct. Once the aim is decided, all efforts must be directed to its attainment until a changed situation calls for a re-appreciation and consequently a new aim. Every plan or action must be tested by its bearing on the chosen aim. The Selection and Maintenance of the Aim must be regarded as the "Master" Principle. It has therefore been placed first. The remaining principles are not given in any particular order, since their relative importance will vary according to the nature of the operation in question.

 2. Maintenance of Morale

Success in war depends more on moral than on physical qualities. Numbers, armament and resources cannot compensate for lack of courage, energy, determination, skill and the bold offensive spirit which springs from a national determination to conquer. The development and subsequent maintenance of the qualities of morale are, therefore, essential to success in war.

 3. Offensive Action

Offensive action is the necessary forerunner of victory; it may be delayed, but until the initiative is seized and the offensive taken victory is impossible.

 4. Security

A sufficient degree of security is essential in order to obtain freedom of action to launch a bold offensive in pursuit of the selected aim. This entails adequate defence of vulnerable bases and other interests which are vital to the nation or the armed forces. Security does not imply undue caution and avoidance of all risks, for bold action is essential to success in war; on the contrary, with security provided for, unexpected developments are unlikely to interfere seriously with the pursuit of a vigorous offensive.

 5. Surprise

Surprise is a most effective and powerful influence in war, and its moral effect is very great. Every endeavour must be made to surprise the enemy and to guard against being surprised. By the use of surprise, results out of all proportion to the effort expended can be obtained, and in some operations, when other factors are unfavourable, surprise may be essential to success. Surprise can be achieved strategically, tactically or by exploiting new material. The elements of surprise are secrecy, concealment, deception, originality, audacity and rapidity.

 6. Concentration of Force

To achieve success in war, it is essential to concentrate superior force, moral or material, to that of the enemy at the decisive time and place. Concentration does not necessarily imply a massing of forces, but rather having them so disposed as to be able to unite to deliver the decisive blow when and where required, or to counter the enemy's threats.

 7. Economy of Effort

Economy of effort implies a balanced employment of forces, and a judicious expenditure of all resources with the object of achieving an effective concentration at the decisive time and place.

 8. Flexibility

Modern war demands a high degree of flexibility to enable pre- arranged plans to be altered to meet changing situations and unexpected developments. This entails good training, organization, discipline and staff work, and, above all, that flexibility of mind and rapidity of decision on the part of both the Commander and his subordinates which ensures that time is never lost. It calls also for physical mobility of a high order, both strategically and tactically, so that our forces can be concentrated rapidly and economically at decisive places and times.

 9. Co-operation

Co-operation is based on team spirit and entails the co- ordination of all units so as to achieve the maximum combined effort from the whole. Above all, goodwill and the desire to co- operate are essential at all levels. The increased interdependence of the services on one another and on the civilian war effort has made co-operation between them of vital importance in modern war.

 10. Administration

The administrative arrangements must be designed to give the Commanders the maximum freedom of action in carrying out any plan. Every administrative organization must be simple. Every operational Commander must have a degree of control over the administrative plan within his sphere of command, corresponding to the scope of his responsibilities for the operational plan.


----------



## Infanteer

pbi said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know anything about leadership, but how about this: "The Five Stages of Any Military Endeavour"
> 
> 1) Great Expectations.
> 
> 2) Failure
> 
> 3) Panic
> 
> 4) Search for a Scapegoat
> 
> 5) Punishment of the Innocent
> 
> 6) Reward of   the Unworthy.



Isn't that six?

Haha, I did that a couple days ago....


----------



## Michael OLeary

Since this is becoming a "lists" thread:

Military incompetence involves:

  A serious wastage of human resources and failure to observe one of the first principles of war - economy of force.
  A fundamental conservatism and clinging to outworn tradition, an inability to profit from past mistakes (owing in part to a refusal to admit past mistakes).
  A tendency to reject or ignore information which is unpalatable or which conflicts with preconceptions.
  A tendency to underestimate the enemy and overestimate the capabilities of one's own side.
  Indecisiveness and a tendency to abdicate from the role of decision-maker.
  An obstinate persistence in a given task despite strong contrary evidence.
  A failure to exploit a situation gained and a tendency to `pull punches' rather than push home an attack.
  A failure to make adequate reconnaissance.
  A predilection for frontal assaults, often against the enemy's strongest point.
  A belief in brute force, rather than the clever ruse.
  A failure to make use of surprise or deception.
  An undue readiness to find scapegoats for military set- backs.
  A suppression or distortion of news from the front, usually rationalized as necessary for morale or security.
  A belief in mystical forces - fate, bad luck, etc.

Norman F. Dixon, On the Psychology of Military Incompetence, 1976


----------



## pbi

> Haha, I did that a couple days ago....



But....but..how could you do that? I only posted this yesterday.

Cheers


----------



## hockeysgal

thanks guys lots of detailed info


----------



## m410

Thanks to crack scientists in a lab in Kingston, there are now 12 principles of leadership.  The originals have all been reworded, so "Lead by example" is no longer a quick and easy answer.



> 1) Achieve professional competence and pursue self-improvement
> 
> 2)Clarify objectives and intent
> 
> 3) Solve problems; make timely decisions
> 
> 4) Direct; motivate by persuasion and example and by sharing risks and hardships
> 
> 5) Train individuals and teams under demanding and realistic conditions
> 
> 6) Build teamwork and cohesion
> 
> 7) Keep subordinates informed, explain events and decisions
> 
> 8 ) Mentor, educate, and develop subordinates
> 
> 9) Treat subordinates fairly; respond to their concerns, represent their interests
> 
> 10) Maintain situational awareness; seek information; keep current
> 
> 11) Learn from experience and those who have experience
> 
> 12) Exemplify and reinforce the miiltary ethos; maintain order and discipline; uphold professional norms



Fire away.   

(I'll start.  Isn't #12 actually 3 principles?)


----------



## Chimo

Do I have to pen amend the 10 Principles of Leadership that I have hanging in my office now or will they issue a new one?

Frankly, I find the 12 principles wordy and lacking the basics of military writing, those being: accuracy, brevity and clarity.

Of course, what do I know, I'm not a scientist.


----------



## Gunnar

Would you be so kind as to post the 10?   I've got Wavell's 11

1.   Know yourself and seek self-improvement
2.   Be technically and tactically proficient
3.   See responsibility and take responsibility for your actions
4.   Make sound and timely decisions
5.   Set the example
6.   Know your people and look out for their well-being
7.   Keep your subordinates informed
8.   Develop a sense of responsibility in your subordinates.
9.   Ensure the task is understood, supervised and accomplished.
10.   Build the team.
11.   Employ your unit in accordance with its capabilities


----------



## Unknown Factor

Just think if we all were born leaders there would be no need to have 'Principles of leadership' - we'd all know them already.


----------



## dangerboy

The ten principles of leadership I was taught out of CFP 131(1), Para 405

1. Achieve professional compatence.
2. Appreciate your own strengths and limitations and pursue self-improvement.
3. Seek and accept responsibility.
4. Lead by example.
5. Make sure that your followers know your meaning and intent, then lead them to the accomplishment of the mission
6. Know your soldiers and promote their welfare.
7. Develop the leadership potential of your followers.
8. Make sound and timely decisions.
9. Train your soldiers as a team and employ them up to their capabilities.
10. Keep your followers informed of the mission, the changing situation and the overall picture.


----------



## McG

m410 said:
			
		

> Thanks to crack scientists in a lab in Kingston, there are now 12 principles of leadership.


Was this done by soldiers or group psychology doctorates?



			
				m410 said:
			
		

> (I'll start.  Isn't #12 actually 3 principles?)


No.  It looks like one principle that could be summarized as "follow & promote the military culture/lifestyle."


----------



## HollywoodHitman

They forgot 13: Hold hands and sway during OGrps, shout break before leaving the decicion making circle.

Sorry, once again the system is attempting to fix something that wasn't broken (a la ISCC into CF PLQ and 2B Inf)

My sarcasm is seeping out. 

Over.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Seems sort of like (can anyone else remeber this far back?) principles of instruction going from EPICUS to PACICE to ????

Why mess with simplicity, understandability?


----------



## m410

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Why mess with simplicity, understandability?


Because we need to give a rating for "leading change" on our PERs.


----------



## Roy Harding

m410 said:
			
		

> Because we need to give a rating for "leading change" on our PERs.



Out f**kin' standing!!


----------



## dustinm

In case anyone is interested in reading up on these, B-GL-300-000 "Canada's Army" features a comprehensive overview of these principles (Selection and Maintenance of Aim, Maintenance of Morale, et al.,) in the final section of Chapter 5, entitled "Conducting Operations."


----------



## Jarnhamar

Is there any principles of followership handy? I've done a search but havn't found any lists.


----------



## dustinm

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Is there any principles of followership handy? I've done a search but havn't found any lists.



The United States Air Force seems to think so, they've compiled a handy reading list: http://www.au.af.mil/au/aul/bibs/followership.htm


----------



## RIR

As a new member of the group particularly intersted in the Great War. I am interested in how the concept of leadership has changed over time. I was wondering if anyone can give a reference for Wavell's 11 Principles of Leadership and The Five stages of any military endeavour so that I can look at them in their context.


----------



## Matt_Ubbing

Well, I believe they have changed due to the changing sociology in the world. For example, todays new leaders are educated, along with the progression of technology, information is passed quickly. I still prefer the old "10 principles". It was much easier to apply and remember, where I find the new 12 principles did take out any room for error, they are very wordy. I fail at being clear and concise at times, but it makes sense upstairs.


----------



## Gunner98

Some refs requested by RIR:

Wavell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archibald_Wavell,_1st_Earl_Wavell

Field-Marshal Wavell's book: Soldiers and Soldiering (London, 1953)

US Doctrine - war phases: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ops/mtw-refs.htm


----------



## RIR

Simian

Thank you for your help I have a copy of the book you mention but I must admit they don't immediately jump out from the page. I will have another look this evening.


----------



## daftandbarmy

I wonder if being a 'copy cat' is one of the unwritten leadership principles?

It would seem that the USMC have the same principles as we do! 

http://www.brooksidepress.org/Products/OperationalMedicine/DATA/operationalmed/Manuals/FMSS/PrinciplesofMarineCorpsLeadership.htm

http://classes.engr.oregonstate.edu/eecs/fall2007/ece507-003/LeadershipPrinciple.pdf

http://www.hackworth.com/11princldrshp.html


----------



## GAP

Who copied whom?


----------



## daftandbarmy

GAP said:
			
		

> Who copied whom?



I was looking for a file that I had found about a year ago with a copy of these principles printed in a US Army field manual in 1970. So I'm guessing that we copied them. Sigh....


----------



## dustinm

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I was looking for a file that I had found about a year ago with a copy of these principles printed in a US Army field manual in 1970. So I'm guessing that we copied them. Sigh....



Don't be so quick to assume. "Semper Fidelis", was adopted by the USMC in 1883, however it had been used by the British Army as earliest as 1852.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> The United States Air Force seems to think so, they've compiled a handy reading list: http://www.au.af.mil/au/aul/bibs/followership.htm



Where? I don't see it.


----------



## DrillDill

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Is there any principles of followership handy? I've done a search but havn't found any lists.



found this:http://stevespages.com/zip/canadian_b-gl-300-000fp-000%20-%204_january_1998.zip


out of this really interesting site:http://www.stevespages.com/page7c.htm


----------



## SeanNewman

I find the new list almost impossibly harder to learn and memorize that the list of ten from 5 years ago.

What used to be simple ones like "Lead by example" and "Achieve professional competence" have turned into a list of 12 things that are in some bullets each 3-4 points.


----------



## Tetragrammaton

These are the lists I'm most familiar with.

1. Achieve professional competence and pursue self-improvement;
2. Clarify objectives and intent;
3. Solve problems and make timely decision
4. Direct; motivate by persuasion and example and by sharing risks and hardships (that is, lead by example)
5. Train under demanding and realistic conditions;
6. Build teamwork and cohesion;
7. Keep subordinates informed;
8. Mentor, educate and develop subordinates;
9. Treat subordinates fairly;
10. Maintain situational awareness, seek information and keep current;
11. Learn from experience and those who have experience; and
12. Exemplify and reinforce the military ethos; maintain order and discipline; and uphold professional norms (that is, lead by example).

1. Achieve professional competence.
2. Appreciate your own strengths and limitations and pursue self-improvement.
3. Seek and accept responsibility.
4. Lead by example.
5. Make sure that your followers know your meaning and intent, then lead them to the accomplishment of the mission
6. Know your soldiers and promote their welfare.
7. Develop the leadership potential of your followers.
8. Make sound and timely decisions.
9. Train your soldiers as a team and employ them up to their capabilities.
10. Keep your followers informed of the mission, the changing situation and the overall picture.
11. Never volunteer. 







OK, the last one I added for laughs.  ;D

Two I would add for real would be;

1. Ask for clarification when uncertain.
2. Admit to one's errors.


----------



## SeanNewman

Yes those are the two lists.

It doesn't seem like much of a difference until you realize how many sub-bullets there are.

Sadly, in a lot of cases those subtle differences push the list past the point of being easily memorized.


----------



## vonGarvin

Tetragrammaton said:
			
		

> These are the lists I'm most familiar with.
> 
> 1. Achieve professional competence and pursue self-improvement;
> *2. Clarify objectives and intent;*
> 3. Solve problems and make timely decision
> 4. Direct; motivate by persuasion and example and by sharing risks and hardships (that is, lead by example)
> 5. Train under demanding and realistic conditions;
> 6. Build teamwork and cohesion;
> 7. Keep subordinates informed;
> 8. Mentor, educate and develop subordinates;
> 9. Treat subordinates fairly;
> 10. Maintain situational awareness, seek information and keep current;
> *11. Learn from experience* and those who have experience; and
> 12. Exemplify and reinforce the military ethos; maintain order and discipline; and uphold professional norms (that is, lead by example).
> 
> 1. Achieve professional competence.
> 2. Appreciate your own strengths and limitations and pursue self-improvement.
> *3. Seek and accept responsibility.*
> 4. Lead by example.
> 5. Make sure that your followers know your meaning and intent, then lead them to the accomplishment of the mission
> 6. Know your soldiers and promote their welfare.
> 7. Develop the leadership potential of your followers.
> 8. Make sound and timely decisions.
> 9. Train your soldiers as a team and employ them up to their capabilities.
> 10. Keep your followers informed of the mission, the changing situation and the overall picture.
> 11. Never volunteer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, the last one I added for laughs.  ;D
> 
> Two I would add for real would be;
> 
> *1. Ask for clarification when uncertain.
> 2. Admit to one's errors.*


Maybe you meant to say "Don't be redundant"?  The *bolded and yellow *  parts in the lists above cover what you "added".


----------



## Tetragrammaton

I sit corrected.


----------



## vonGarvin

Tetragrammaton said:
			
		

> I sit corrected.


It looks like you both learned from experience and accepted responsibility ;D


Actually, I think "they" added what "they" thought were good ideas, but were actually adding nil value when they expanded from a quick list to a list where one needs a slide rule to interpret it!


----------



## GnyHwy

An attempt to bring this thread back to life.  

The first quote, a humorous but absurdly true post.  The second, a brutally honest truth. 



> Well, I don't know anything about leadership, but how about this: "The Five Stages of Any Military Endeavour"
> 1) Great Expectations.
> 2) Failure
> 3) Panic
> 4) Search for a Scapegoat
> 5) Punishment of the Innocent
> 6) Reward of  the Unworthy






> Military incompetence involves:
> 
> A serious wastage of human resources and failure to observe one of the first principles of war - economy of force.
> A fundamental conservatism and clinging to outworn tradition, an inability to profit from past mistakes (owing in part to a refusal to admit past mistakes).
> A tendency to reject or ignore information which is unpalatable or which conflicts with preconceptions.
> A tendency to underestimate the enemy and overestimate the capabilities of one's own side.
> Indecisiveness and a tendency to abdicate from the role of decision-maker.
> An obstinate persistence in a given task despite strong contrary evidence.
> A failure to exploit a situation gained and a tendency to `pull punches' rather than push home an attack.
> A failure to make adequate reconnaissance.
> A predilection for frontal assaults, often against the enemy's strongest point.
> A belief in brute force, rather than the clever ruse.
> A failure to make use of surprise or deception.
> An undue readiness to find scapegoats for military set- backs.
> A suppression or distortion of news from the front, usually rationalized as necessary for morale or security.
> A belief in mystical forces - fate, bad luck, etc.
> 
> Norman F. Dixon, On the Psychology of Military Incompetence, 1976



Both of these sway from the obvious which is why I think they need revisiting.  

A quote from and old RSM.



> Leadership is, getting the men to do what you want them to do because they want to do it.



We are all students of Principles of Leadership and War.  Those who think not are naive.


----------



## Jarnhamar

> A predilection for frontal assaults, often against the enemy's strongest point.



So what worked in Afghanistan


----------

